

Best Practices for Email Coding - momok
http://freshmail.com/developers/best-practices-for-email-coding/

======
jmkni
Or you could just read this... - [http://www.amazon.com/Html-4-Dummies-Ed-
Tittel/dp/0764505726](http://www.amazon.com/Html-4-Dummies-Ed-
Tittel/dp/0764505726)

~~~
fredfoobar42
I wish. Outlook's flakiness alone requires more knowledge than just HTML 4.

~~~
momok
Sad but true. The problem is that there are no email standards to speak of.
Each email client supports an incomplete set of either HTML and/or CSS making
it nearly impossible to determine anything more than a baseline feature set.

~~~
fredfoobar42
Tell me about it. I work for a publishing company that's transitioning from
Print to Digital that deals with firms that are even less far along in the
transition than we are. So, at least once a month, I have to tell someone,
_again_ that we can't use Flash banners in email. We will NEVER be able to use
Flash banners in an email. STOP ASKING.

